# Need home for sweet white kitty in Austin



## dmorey (Sep 24, 2011)

We have a white female cat that is about 6 or 7 years old that needs a home. We have 5 other cats and took her in because a friend could not keep her. She's been with us a few months but is unable to get along with other cats, of which all are special needs of sorts ranging from FIV positive to brain disorders.

It's especially taxing on our FIV cat, who is frequently very ill. Her name is Crackers and she is very sweet and friendly but has never really been around other cats. She has a skin disorder called eosinophilic granuloma in which she itches and bites and scratches off itchy skin. She had a steroid shot and a shot of antibiotics to treat it about two weeks ago, but the stress of living at our house seems to be making it worse. She has always been an inside only cat.

I'm in Austin and hoping someone can give her a good home. Please let me know!


----------

